# Betta - Hectical/Hyperactive Behavior!



## GERGixxer (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey Guys,
First post here and I hope you guys can help me....

I got myself a Betta a couple of days ago and it's my first fish ever.
I bought the Fluval Edge 6G. I put Gravel and some live plants in, everything got washed before. Put conditioner in as well.

But the fish started acting kinda weird after 3 days and I got worried.
He would only swim from the left to the right, over and over, and then started going crazy, looked like he used all his force to ram himself down in the gravel.

I did water-changes so the ammonia wouldn't get too high but finally decided to take him out. Now he is just in a big glass of mine until I figure out what to do next. I think about a fishless-tank-cycle checking ammonia etc. Now he does the same thing in the glass.

But please take a look at the video to let me know if that kind of behaviour is somewhat normal. Also, I think some of the skin around the gills looks scraped off, can't remember if it looked like that when I got him....

*VIDEO*












Damn, I guess every beginning is tough :-(

Thanks guys!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

What he is doing is called "flashing".. its a common behavior in fish that have parasites. Look into some anti-parasitic medication and treat as directed.

Soaking his pellets in fresh crushed garlic will also help because garlic is a natural anti-parasitic.


----------



## GERGixxer (Sep 9, 2010)

THANKS! 
So I guess these are "ICH"/"ICK"-Parasites?! Is that what "flashing" is for, trying to "escape" the parasites, rubbing against things....


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes - the Ich makes him itchy so he is trying to scratch by flashing. 

Poor guy looks just MISERABLE!!!! 

Do you have a heater for him? If not, I strongly suggest you get him one.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

I think it's a good thing that he put him in the glass, that sort of fish movement in a tank with gravel and even silk plants could be... Dangerous...

I recommend getting a large rubbermaid storage bin at wal-mart, one of the 4-gallon ones that are like $4 bucks and get some malachite green to aid in the removal of ich.

Boy that parasite looks nasty... I hope my fish never get it...


----------



## GERGixxer (Sep 9, 2010)

MISERABLE? How can you see that? Can you see the parasite? Damn, I'm freakin out here folks :shock:

My room-temp keeps the temp at a constant 79-82F wanted to invest in a heater soon (Hydor Mini 15W)

I just got the Betta Revive Medicine. Put one drop in the glass....also food soaked in garlic....


----------



## GERGixxer (Sep 9, 2010)

Do you think the 6G tank is also effected with the parasite now? It is now in the cycling period but I am afraid the parasite might still be in there...


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Actually, no, I can't see the parasite. If he has Ich, he should have salt like white spots on him. There may be a lot or there may be just a few. 

Yes, he looks miserable, IMO. He wouldn't act like that if he wasn't.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hope he gets better soon. He's such a beauty! As for your tank I wouldnt risk it. I would take EVERYTHING out and clean it with HOT water. You might use (a little) bleach so long as you rinse very well. Otherwise you may also use aquarium salt.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I think he might have internal parasites or parasites in his gills. I don't think betta revive will help. I'm not sure what the best medication for parasites is. Maybe Bettaslave or Oldfishlady will chime in. I know bettaslave has dealt with parasites numerous times.


----------



## Rawriie (Sep 6, 2010)

OMG Blue used to do that! Im so worried now ;.; OMG THIS IS HORRIBLE!!!!


----------



## GERGixxer (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you all for your input! I switched to Tetra Parasite Guard (Praziquantel) now. I'll treat him with that now for the next week or so and see how it goes.
Just frustrating getting your first fish that comes with parasites right away...

I will treat the cycling tank with some aquarium salt and I'll do some 50-75% waterchanges ones fully cycled so hopefully there won't be any parasites left in the tank.
(I got some already established gravel and plants from my petsmart so hopefully cycling will go fast)

I'll let keep you updated...
Pat


----------



## GERGixxer (Sep 9, 2010)

Ok, little update:
Since I started the Parasite Guard treatment I think he does a little better. Not as much darting anymore. He also spends more time resting, swimming calm at different levels in the bowl.

He reacts more to me, flaring etc when I come close, seems interested.

Still, especially on his right gill it seems like damaged skin, do you know if thats treatable or if I should be concerned about that at all...?!


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Don't worry too much about it.  Just keep his water clean, he'll heal on his own.


----------



## GERGixxer (Sep 9, 2010)

One more question: I moved him to a 2.5G Hospital tank with nothing but two caves which he never entered so far. Because of his strange "darting"/"flashing" behavior I gave him two doses of Tetra Parasite Guard.

He doesn't dark much anymore but the whole day he is swimming in the same pattern like in the following video. Isn't that just restless and a symbol of stress?

Please let me know, trying to get a feel for fish behavior and what to look for...

*VIDEO*


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Well at least he's not flipping all over the place now.. I wonder if he's just bored... Maybe you should stop the parasite guard and get some gravel, and plant him up a tank, so he can dart in and out of the plants.  But wait and see if someone more experienced than myself agrees.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

He is probably just bored or stressed from his 4th(?) move in a week or so. Maybe you should look into some strees remover and if his gill is still looking bad, matbe a water conditioner or something that is supposed to a slime. I don't know any of that stuff for sure though...


----------



## GERGixxer (Sep 9, 2010)

you know, the sad thing is, it doesn't matter if there's gravel, plants, caves etc in the tank, the only thing this betta will do is swim at the front glass from left to right, and back the whole day...super hectical, as soon as I come closer he flares his gill wide open and then continues pacing. I honestly hope that stops soon as this is driving me nuts! I even think about leaving him in a partly decorated 2.5G hospital tank and getting another one for the fully "furnished" 6G tank, some betta might be able to enjoy the decoration, hiding places, plants etc....


----------

